# Feeling Better



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I haven't been coming here as often. I've been feeling a lot better lately.
It's not so much that my DP has lessened because it is still constant. I'm just learning to cope better. I've been very busy planning my wedding and it has helped keep my mind off of it. I've been getting back in touch with old friends and I took up two new hobbies: sewing and crocheting. All of these things help me feel better about myself and my life.
I don't want to leave this place though, so I'll still visit from time to time but I don't want DP to consume my life anymore.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sure wedding planning is a mighty fine way to occupy your mind. Congratulations and I hope the day is a very happy one for you 

I was thinking of learning to knit again, I think keeping your time occupied is very important, not too much time to dwell.

Anyway, congrats again, you're a lucky lady.

zbohem x


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks.
I'm starting to enjoy life again. Hopefully the DP will go away someday but I'm not so concerned about it anymore. I just don't let it worry me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah... "go with the flow"... and "chill out mannnnnwomannnnn" =P

It's good you've accepted it... I believe it's the first step forward; don't reject it... go along with it for now.... and maybe years to come =S... lol... lol


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats ink! 
that's good to hear.


----------

